
Amazon fires back at John Oliver after HBO segment on warehouses: ‘He is wrong’ - hhs
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/amazon-john-oliver-hbo-segment-on-warehouse-conditions-1203257834/
======
Zhenya
Patomkin village?

“If they had they would have met the amazing people who work in our
operations,”

I think the reality is somewhere in the middle. It's tough work for those who
either don't have a specific skillset or are working their way up. It's not
fun and it's working at a FANG but it pays reasonably. There are a lot more
grueling jobs, some that pay more. You as a person with free will are free to
choose.

